# Super Mario 3DS Confirmed



## Feels Good Man (Mar 2, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> GDC
> Of Course Mario Is Coming To The Nintendo 3DS
> Mike Fahey — While Nintendo's beloved plumber might not make it to the 3DS launch party he will be making it to the handheld, with a new game developed by the team behind Super Mario Galaxy debuting later this year at E3 2011.
> 
> ...



http://kotaku.com/#!5774547/of-course-...he-nintendo-3ds


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 2, 2011)

Jesus christ you are fast!
Wonder if you will remember to update these as well...
And HOLY CRAP its skyward sword!


----------



## Goli (Mar 2, 2011)

They screenshots they showed looked about just like SMG/SMG2.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 2, 2011)

inb4FeelsGoodManmakesatopicabouttheskywardswordtrailer

At least make the topic nice before posting.  Don't post just to get that post out before anyone else.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 2, 2011)

He had already said they were working on a Super Mario 3DS in a 3D environment.

Also, I love Iwata's Japanglish


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 2, 2011)

See the tail, I'm calling SMB3 3D Remake or something with the tanooki suit.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 2, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> inb4FeelsGoodManmakesatopicabouttheskywardswordtrailer
> 
> At least make the topic nice before posting.  Don't post just to get that post out before anyone else.



:3. 

I added pictures


----------



## Goli (Mar 2, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> inb4FeelsGoodManmakesatopicabouttheskywardswordtrailer
> 
> At least make the topic nice before posting.  Don't post just to get that post out before anyone else.


People here are like that.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GRAAAAAH.
The mental torment I'm experiencing right now.
This looks fucking good. Like a proper SM64 sequel.
I want it badly! But at the same time, I don't know if I want a 3DS.


----------



## bowser (Mar 2, 2011)

Super Mario 3DS?

OMG OMG OMG OMG!

I can't wait!!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm so fucked off right now. I can see the way I'm headed... I'll end up getting a 3DS just for this and then be stuck with a handheld that runs as dry as the DS did for me.


----------



## bowser (Mar 2, 2011)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> See the tail, I'm calling SMB3 3D Remake or something with the tanooki suit.


I second the part about the suit. But it will be such a pain in the ass jumping on those flying things (don't know what they are called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to get the feather.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 2, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I'm so fucked off right now. I can see the way I'm headed... I'll end up getting a 3DS just for this and then be stuck with a handheld that runs as dry as the DS did for me.



DS? Dry?
I'm sorry, but HAVE YOU GONE MAD?
The DS is the best system ever created!
It comes first on my list with the Xbox right before it!
Where is the dryness?????
Pokemon, Scribblenautes, NSMB, SM64, Warioware, Dragon Quest, Zelda, KH, Sonic etc. all that isn't enough for you?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 2, 2011)

Visiting the imagination of Super Mario 64? I like, I like.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 2, 2011)

Updated original post.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll pass, I want Mario Kart over this.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 2, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I'll pass, I want Mario Kart over this.


Even though the 3DS one looks to be the most uninteresting and boring version to date?


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can decide how a game is gonne be from five alpha stage screen shots and a 30 sec clip? Amazing... how about you see more of the game before you start judging people's interests.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 2, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking at replay value, Mario Kart has more replay value than this.  Graphics aren't everything.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone think that tail on the letter O is relevant?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that there was a lot of information about it revealed.
Can you link to some info? Or at least tell me why it looks boring. o:


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Mar 2, 2011)

*has a Mariogasm*


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 2, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Does anyone think that tail on the letter O is relevant?


speculation is either a 3d remake of Super Mario Bros 3 or inspired by. Thus explaining the Tanooki tail on the logo.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 2, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is judging from how tediously dull the Wii game is and how well it sold. Nintendo have no reason to do anything new or different, they'll just do the same game as the Wii version only with some new tracks.  The screens and footage aren't really anything to go by but I do hope Nintendo has more up its sleeve than just let this be yet another Mario Kart title like the Wii one was.

I can hope it'll be as good as the DS game but I just don't think it will be.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 2, 2011)

If the DS Mario Kart is good, how could the 3DS one suck? All they have to do is take the DS version of Mario Kart, upgrade the graphics, and add a couple of levels/characters and it's slightly better. Which I would be happy with.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 2, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I'll pass, I want Mario Kart over this.
> I want it, but I have to agree. It may even be funnier.
> 
> 
> ...


The wii Mario Kart wasn't bad and if Nintendo thought that way (no reason to do anything new or different) we won't have the 3DS.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2011)

Wait a minute... Did anyone notice that its "Super Mario" Not "Super Mario Bros." Or "Super Mario World"? Its just a super Mario without a world and brothers?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 2, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> If the DS Mario Kart is good, how could the 3DS one suck?


If Nintendo suddenly loses its mind and make it a 3D only motion control game.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 2, 2011)

Nintendo knows how to get me hyped with their IP's. God, I WANT THIS SO MUCH IT HURTS!

This, Mario Kart 3DS and OoT had me sold on the 3DS. SSFIV, Layton, PilotWings and Puzzle Booble are great aditions.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Wait a minute... Did anyone notice that its "Super Mario" Not "Super Mario Bros." Or "Super Mario World"? Its just a super Mario without a world and brothers?



Not every Mario game has to have "world" or "brothers" in the title, yano? Galaxy, 64, Sunshine? 
They just haven't decided how to name this one yet.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not gonna lie, that's a good point, that would kill it.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol. As if we NEED confirmation for a Mario game to come out on the 3DS. It's so obvious they would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good to hear, anyways.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, Almost all good Mario games have the word "super" in it, but the one's that don't are mostly stupid ( *Example:* Mario is missing) But there are good mario games that don't have "super" in them like Luigi's mansion or Dr. Mario. So this MUST be a good game.


----------



## Centrix (Mar 2, 2011)

My GOD!!! my long time wish for a Super Mario Bros. 3 remake has come true thank you so much Big N!


----------



## Fishaman P (Mar 2, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> I'm so fucked off right now. I can see the way I'm headed... I'll end up getting a 3DS just for this and then be stuck with a handheld that runs as dry as the DS did for me.


This.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 2, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> My GOD!!! my long time wish for a Super Mario Bros. 3 remake has come true thank you so much Big N!



Where the hell did anything say this is a 3 remake?

PS: it happened already in Super Mario All-Stars.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 2, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Centrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can't stop speculation. They saw the tumor on the logo and now they are sharing wishes.

I myself believe this is gonna be an entirely new game. Meybe it'll bring the old flying mario back but I don't think it's gonna be a remake.

A 3D SMB 3 wouldn't be cool and wtf, you have screenshots there. It's not it.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 2, 2011)

What would they call it? Simply Super Mario 3D or Super Mario 3DS? Like how on the 64 it was Super Mario 64.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DS being 'Dry' usually depends on what type of genre the person mainly plays. For example if your a hardcore FPS player and want nothing to do with anything besides running around shooting everyone the DS is then going to become Dry. But that's pretty much the only way I can see the DS as dry...


----------



## granville (Mar 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. You have to go by the developer, not the title. There are tons of good Mario games without Super in the title. Nintendo had almost nothing to do with Mario is Missing (or Time Machine). Both were developed by Software Toolworks. You can't really count them.

Other games that were good without Super in the title include the Paper Mario series (ironically, the only one that has the word Super in it, Super Paper Mario, is considered the worst in the series by fans). Also Mario & Luigi. The title has nothing to do with anything, it's the developer behind it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@KingVamp

Maybe Super Mario Galaxy 3D, sounds like their style to make system name puns and if this ends up being the third Galaxy game lol! It's being developed by the same team that did the first two Galaxy games as well- http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=151722


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 2, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario 64 sequel? Just think of it... When Ninty makes a remake of a game it makes a sequel to that game on the next-genaration console. Like Yoshi's Island for the gameboy advance, the gameboy advance represented the SNES making a remake of a SNES game. Then the DS came out, then we got Yoshi's Island DS which was a sequel. Then we got a Super mario 64 remake on the DS as it represented the N64... Now the 3DS... I am 100% sure we will get a sequel to that game and a Luigi's mansion remake... And the gameplay footage doesn't look like a side-scrolling game at all, its more 3rd person...


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 2, 2011)

anyone else notice the supposed tanooki tail attached to the O?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 2, 2011)

Just everyone in the world who had seen the logo.


----------



## Windaga (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news - I can't wait! Hopefully it'll have some form of multiplayer - I'll be good with those mini games from Super Mario 64DS. But either way, I'm super psyched.


----------



## ryan90 (Mar 2, 2011)

It's going to be made by the same team that made the super successful Mario Galaxy and Mario Galaxy 2 and I expect them to keep a similar level design. 
An overall theme like Mario sunshine would be cool too, but Mario galaxy allows for a much wider range of themes and gameplay designs.  

The platform parts may use special camera angles to really incorporate the 3d into the gameplay for a new experience and isn't the first time we have had a super mario platformer made for a handheld that wasn't just a remake .


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh REALLY? We NEVER knew


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 2, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> purechaos996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean the Super Leaf?
feather was the cape in mario world


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop this arguing! *Throws SMB2 Poison Mushroom"


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't believe I'm saying this after seeing only 4 low res screens. I NEED this game.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 2, 2011)

Not reading the entire thread to see if this was posted but....
Look at the "o" in Mario.

*THE RACCOON SUIT IS BACK!*





The screen shots look amazing judging on games we've already seen. I can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Not reading the entire thread to see if this was posted but....
> Look at the "o" in Mario.
> 
> *THE RACCOON SUIT IS BACK!*
> ...







Mario needs to get a personal trainer. And get more muscles.


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 2, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Not reading the entire thread to see if this was posted but....
> Look at the "o" in Mario.
> 
> *THE RACCOON SUIT IS BACK!*
> ...



This game is going to be awesome! A 3D Mario 64/Mario Galaxy type game on 3DS with the Raccoon suit!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 2, 2011)

So. Much. News.
I'm so excited. The game looks like one of the Super Mario Galaxy games. It is being made by the same people who made Super Mario Galaxy 1/2, though. I'll definitely be getting this.


Spoiler



TANOOKI SUIT!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 2, 2011)

At least it's being done by the Mario Galaxy team. Can't wait to hear some more awesome music by them while I hear mario go "yeah".


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 2, 2011)

Has Mario shrunk in one of those shots? If that's the case, they're literally bringing the old gameplay to a 3D plane for the first time. I think.


----------



## YoshiKart (Mar 2, 2011)

This is definitely a crossover between 2/2.5D and 3D Mario games. I have a feeling it'll be like SMB3 and SM64 in one, based on the picture with small Mario running around, and the raccoon tail in the logo.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 2, 2011)

Is there a reason the Super is non coloured?


----------



## funem (Mar 2, 2011)

Just like a real plumber, always late....


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 2, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> Is there a reason the Super is non coloured?





Spoiler
















Because the last two Mario platformers leave it gray as well?


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 2, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure, It looked too much like it was done on purpose. I think the game might have something to do with colours.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 2, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it was done on purpose for the Mario Galaxy games as well, and it isn't a part of either game. I doubt it means anything.

Edit:

I think it's more obvious because they flipped the color scheme (It's a white fill, gray outline for the Mario Galaxy games, and vice-verse for Super Mario 3ds). I just noticed upon comparing the two images.


----------



## AndreasSE (Mar 2, 2011)

Link to the full announcement
Not very much info there but still.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 3, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The top right imagine is that one level from world 7 of SM3! But the bottom left imagine looks like the first level from SB1. What if they combined and remade all 3 super mario bros. games into one large game with the sunshine or galaxy style? Not counting USA-SMB2 of course.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2011)

This does increase the possibility of me getting a 3DS at some point. While I anticipate getting one eventually, I'm not sure when that would be. Then again, I wanted to play Super Mario Galaxy and Galaxy 2; we have a Wii but I still never have.
Or NSMB Wii, for that matter.
Or MarioKart Wii...


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2011)

same as above 

i still dnt own a Wii (even though i could use one) and i suppose this is probably maybe 1  reason why i would get a 3DS ... maybe, as for now its a no.


----------



## Nollog (Mar 3, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> He had already said they were working on a Super Mario 3DS in a 3D environment.
> 
> Also, I love Iwata's Japanglish


It's called Engrish.

To me, it looks like a lot of nostalgia, mixed in with new stages to jump around.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 3, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> The top right imagine is that one level from world 7 of SM3! But the bottom left imagine looks like the first level from SB1. What if they combined and remade all 3 super mario bros. games into one large game with the sunshine or galaxy style? Not counting USA-SMB2 of course.



Just when you thought Bowser with deep-space capabilities wasn't enough, he has now interfered with time itself (unless you count Mario's Time Machine, but let's exclude that, shall we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------

